# Greensprings Plantation



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2006)

Stopped by to visit friend & to check out 
Sunterra Resorts - Greensprings Plantation
Private Guard Gated Timeshare Community

Check-In Lobby is nice and clean - There is *1 computer*
for guests to use - Internet Access is free and is limited to
30 minutes at a time.  You can print - however there is a 
charge of $.25 per page.  You can p/u copies at front desk

The Lobby has a fairly nice looking Cream Color Leather 
Living Room Sofa - Love Seat - Chair and big screen TV

After you check in - There is a person who offers to sign
you up for a T/S tour. They were offering $50. Gift Cards 

Since it`s Friday and check in day 
They had coffee and cookies out 

As we drove around - not many units had guests (yet)
But with the Big Weekend - Special Events in Town 
I guess lots of people will be checking in tonight

The Pool Area is Beautiful - Bill is out walking around
taking photographs - It is a bright and sunny day 
It is alittle too cool. The landscaping here is lovely
You can play mini golf or rent a bike too..
Some of the units face the golf course

Note: No Restaurant or Grocery Store on Property


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sunterra Greensprings Plantation Williamsburg*

*
Greensprings Plantation is Expanding*

Any information on how many new buildings and units they 
are building (prices?) Do they have a new model unit built?
Do the new units have the same look as the original ones?

Description: 

Four bedroom units are two 2-bedroom units 
linked together with a shared entry. 

These units offer one king size bed in the master bedroom 
(firm/hard) and a queen size sofa sleeper in the living room. 
The second bedroom has either a queen bed or two twin beds. 

Each unit has a fully-equipped kitchen, two full baths 
with a jet tub in master bath, and a patio or balcony. 

All units have a 2 cable TVs, with DVD, 
and washer/dryer in each unit.

Size (sq ft) 2400
MAX 12
PRIV 8

*
Latest News for Greensprings Plantation*

Sept 1, 2007 - Indoor Pool and Indoor spa closed for repairs.
The indoor pool is currently closed due to concrete issues on 
the bottom surface.


*The 2007 Greensprings HOA annual meeting will be held on
 December 14th at 1PM at the Williamsburg Regional Library.*

Click on Link - Annual Meeting 2007 (more) - Date and Time
https://www.greenspringsplantation.com/news.aspx?id=GSR

-


----------



## shagnut (Sep 20, 2007)

Marty, I just love seeing where you pop up next !! I loved that place when I stayed there a few years ago. It was just great.  shaggy


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been a couple of years since we've been there but I have a webshots page of our 2 bedroom unit (1/2 of a 4 bedroom unit) and much of the grounds. Click on the picture and it should take you to the Club Sunterra @ Greensprings Plantation.





One other things of note. Since Sunterra has been purchased by DRI, all bedding is to be replaced in the very near future (months not years). Look for better bedding and linens, toiletries and towels very soon.


----------



## borntotravel (Sep 21, 2007)

It's good to hear that the bedding and linens will be replaced.  We were just there last month and the master bed was so hard, I never got a good nights sleep.  Other than that (and I didn't like the master bath configuration - but that's minor), I thought the units were well appointed and comfortable.  Now that the bedding will be upgraded, I will definately stay there again.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 22, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *Greensprings Plantation is Expanding*
> 
> Any information ..... (prices?)
> 
> ...


 
Sunterra sells a Trust, they are not selling new units at Greensprings.  A recent price I've seen quoted on other BBS for the CSV-1 Florida Trust at the Williamsburg Sales Center has been $30,000 for 10,000 SunOptions.

The question may be, are these units going to be in any way considered 'Deluxe'?  At Powhatan the new construction is going to 'cost' a premium to rent over the other units, they are named 'Deluxe,'  the same thing has happened at Sedona Summit with their new units.

Interesting that you give the date of 14Dec07 as their annual meeting.  greensprings annual meeting in the recent past has always been og the first Thursday of December.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2007)

The new model unit is located in building #27 first floor.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 22, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Sunterra sells a Trust, they are not selling new units at Greensprings.  A recent price I've seen quoted on other BBS for the CSV-1 Florida Trust at the Williamsburg Sales Center has been $30,000 for 10,000 SunOptions.
> 
> The question may be, are these units going to be in any way considered 'Deluxe'?  At Powhatan the new construction is going to 'cost' a premium to rent over the other units, they are named 'Deluxe,'  the same thing has happened at Sedona Summit with their new units.
> 
> Interesting that you give the date of 14Dec07 as their annual meeting.  greensprings annual meeting in the recent past has always been og the first Thursday of December.



It's been a couple of years since we've been there but, the last time we took the tour they were still offering deeded weeks with Club Sunterra points membership or the trust.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 23, 2007)

*Sunterra Greensprings Plantation Williamsburg Virginia*

*
Has anyone read the recent Resort Reviews on RCI*

Date: September 3, 2007 
Very Dirty and Disappointing...  

Date: September 10, 2007  
Loved Williamsburg, Disappointed with Exchange 

Date: September 21, 2007
Absolutely horrible experience - I wanted to cry  

Whats happening with maintenance?
Will this become the next Powhatan.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 23, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Has anyone read the recent Resort Reviews on RCI*
> 
> Date: September 3, 2007
> ...




As I said before, Sunterra went down the tubes and was purchased by Diamond Resorts Intenational. The chairman of DRI has made it very clear that things are going to change and improve with the Sunterra resort group. They've only been in charge for approx. 120 days. I expect system wide change to take more than 4 months but I have been assured imporvements are/will be made.

Since it's going to take a little while for any improvements to be made I suspect it will take a little longer for positive reviews to catch up. When we stayed there a couple of years ago I did not find the room to be dirty but there were definate maintenance issues, what I felt were design flaws (DVD on TOP of TV in living room on top of fireplace making it almost impossible to reach) and a general lack of quality with soft goods. I know that the bedding, linens, bath towels and toiletries are suppose to be on their way in the next few weeks to month or two. The rest will take a little more effort and time but I believe things will be improving. 

We presently have the ability to get into either Powhattan, Greensprings or Marriott's Manor Club. My curiousity is such that checking into either of the Sunterra resorts would be interesting just to compare the old with the new. Next year we will be staying at Sunterra's Plantation at Fall Creek and I have a friend/co-worker who will be staying at Sunterra's Cypress Point II in Orlando next month using an AC I gave them. I look forward to our stay next year to personally see any improvements and to hear from our friend about his stay next month at Cypress Point.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2007)

The first five buildings in phrase one have been completely remodel (new carpet inside the unit and on the porch, new sofa, side chair, new lamps in the living room and both bedrroms, new end tables in the living room and both bedrooms) , new granite tops in the kitchen and both bathrooms, fresh paint job in the hallways and inside the units.  Also, Greensprings have installed new draperies in throughout the unit in the first five buildings.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 15, 2007)

*Fireplaces*

Anyone know if they replaced the old gas fireplaces with electric inserts?


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2007)

*
Notice of Annual Meeting *
Monday December 3 @ 2 PM 
Williamsburg Regional Library


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2007)

*
Diamond Resorts - Greensprings Plantation Resort*

*2008* *M*aintenance *F*ees - *D*ue *Jan* 1st -  *$896.03*

Note: Owners may now make their payment online


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> Anyone know if they replaced the old gas fireplaces with electric inserts?



We were there in September 2007 and the answer is no.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 16, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Latest News for Greensprings Plantation*
> 
> Sept 1, 2007 - Indoor Pool and Indoor spa closed for repairs.
> ...



This was the case when we were there at Easter (April 2007).  I can't believe this still isn't fixed as of September!

On another note, we stayed in the second group of buildings (on the right) as soon as you come through the security gate.  I am not easy to please and I thought the unit was very nice.  It was very clean and seemed well-kept.  Kitchen was a nice size.  Dining room was very large.  Whole unit was bright and had lots of windows with plenty of sunshine streaming in.  We had one problem, with the TV, and that was fixed right away.  (They actually couldn't fix it so just brought in another one.)  Had it been warm weather, the outdoor pool area looked very inviting.  I wasn't happy with the charge for WiFi in the rooms but, guess what, Disney charges too (and they're more expensive!)

Based on this experience, I would definitely go back.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fireplaces*

The gas fireplaces in Buildings 5 through 27 
were replaced with electric units!


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 23, 2007)

*Significant Changes to Come*

*
Greensprings Plantation*

The resort`s name will change to: 
Greensprings Vacation Resort 

The Greensprings Plantation Resort Owners Associations name 
will change to: Greensprings Vacation Resort Owners Association


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2007)

I've noticed that DRI has also changed the name of the Branson resort from Plantation at Fall Creek to the Suites at Fall Creek. I wonder if DRI has an issue with the word Plantation in the name of a resort?

At any rate it's going to take more than name changes and MF fee increases to keep owners happy. Hopefully owners will see some upgrades very quickly and not just new towels, bedding and linens. There seems to be a lot of work that needs to be done to some of the Sunterra resorts.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 23, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I've noticed that DRI has also changed the name of the Branson resort from Plantation at Fall Creek to the Suites at Fall Creek. I wonder if DRI has an issue with the word Plantation in the name of a resort?
> 
> At any rate it's going to take more than name changes and MF fee increases to keep owners happy. Hopefully owners will see some upgrades very quickly and not just new towels, bedding and linens. There seems to be a lot of work that needs to be done to some of the Sunterra resorts.



They have an issue with the word Plantation. The word RESORT is more upscale to them.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2007)

*How about the Empty Pool Resort at Greensprings? Or The Empty Pool at Powhatan Resort*



bobcat said:


> They have an issue with the word Plantation. The word RESORT is more upscale to them.



Too bad they don't put as much effort into the words "indoor pool repair".  It's incredible how these companies can get focused on the meaningless while major problems go unresolved.


----------



## dwmantz (Nov 23, 2007)

*Plantation in the name*

Interesting.

Powhatan has now changed to "the Historic Powhatan Plantation" from "Sunterra Resorts Powhatan Plantation".


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 24, 2007)

dwmantz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Powhatan has now changed to "the Historic Powhatan Plantation" from "Sunterra Resorts Powhatan Plantation".




Sunterra will very soon be removed from all the resort names. The Sunterra name will cease to exist completely in the very near future.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 24, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Too bad they don't put as much effort into the words "indoor pool repair".  It's incredible how these companies can get focused on the meaningless while major problems go unresolved.



Who is to blame the resort manager, the regional supervisor for the area, the HOA Board of Directories or RPM for the lack of repaired on the indoor pool ?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 24, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> Who is to blame the resort manager, the regional supervisor for the area, the HOA Board of Directories or RPM for the lack of repaired on the indoor pool ?



All of the above.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 11, 2008)

*Diamond Resorts International - Issue One - Page 21*

*
Glorifying Greensprings *

Accommodiations at Greensprings Vacation Resort
underwent refurbishment this past year with "new" 
flat screen televisions, washer/dryer & microwaves
installed in some buildings and electric fireplaces 
installed in others.  The resort also boasts improved 
lighting in the indoor pool area .


----------



## renee (Apr 18, 2008)

I check in this Sunday.  I've never been there before, so I can't report on changes, but I can tell you what it is like now.


----------



## CabinGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

We're at the Greensprings now in a 4 br (building 26). Neither of these units has new flatscreen tvs. Everything is still quite nice, but I don't think they've gotten around to refurbishing all units. If you're coming down soon, you might wish to request a refurbished unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2008)

The old resort mgr and the old regional supervisor are no longer with Diamnond Resorts.


----------



## renee (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm here now too and mine doesn't have a flat screen either.  WE do have an electric fireplace though.
We are staying in building 7.
Also, outdoor pool is under major renovations and is closed.  We weren't told in advance although they say they notified interval about it.  We asked how long and we were told, at least two weeks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2008)

CabinGirl said:


> We're at the Greensprings now in a 4 br (building 26). Neither of these units has new flatscreen tvs. Everything is still quite nice, but I don't think they've gotten around to refurbishing all units. If you're coming down soon, you might wish to request a refurbished unit.





renee said:


> I'm here now too and mine doesn't have a flat screen either.  WE do have an electric fireplace though.
> We are staying in building 7.
> Also, outdoor pool is under major renovations and is closed.  We weren't told in advance although they say they notified interval about it.  We asked how long and we were told, at least two weeks.




Keep in mind that DRI only acquired Sunterra 1 year ago. They've been very active resturcturing management, changing the branding, upgrading the IT department AND managing 110 resorts. It's going to take some time for them to get around to refurbishing all the units that are in need plus, it takes money to do that. Sunterra was not known for managing its resorts or resources well. I don't think the owners of any of the old Sunterra resorts would feel very good if they were asked to poney up a big SA. It's was bad enough for some when the MF's took a pretty good jump last year at some of the resorts.


----------



## renee (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't mind about the refurbing part.  The units look nice to me.  I was just replying where I think someone said that all units had flat screen TVs.  A TV is a TV to me and not necessary to me on vacation. 

Now the pool is another story.  Especially when it was a scheduled closure and there isn't anything metioning it anywhere until you get here and see it all closed off with yellow caution tape and look at an empty hole in the ground with 5 young children asking when are we swimming.  There were many different places we could have exchanged into and we chose this partially due to characteristics of the pool.  Then, when we make a comment about the pool being closed, we were just told that it was supposed to rain all week anyway and the indoor pool would end up being where we would swim anyway.  Not too happy about the way that was handled and that was to my friend that was traveling with us and I had given them a week so they could come and stay with us.

Things happen and we understand that and have been able to work around the pool issue, but it would have been nice to know in advance so we could have planned accordingly.

Besides the pool, we like the place and would come back, if the pool is open.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 23, 2008)

The pool was open in February 2008, however the enclosed suana was not open.  We had friends to exchange there in Feb 08.   Is the outdoor not open now  (April 22,2008)?  Everything has been fixed and repaired on the outdoor pool this past Feb.  2008.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 23, 2008)

I went to Greenspring Plantation summer last year, before any renovation program.  It was a high quality resort, so I am glad to hear the luxury.
Two things I didn't like:

1. Pool too cold even in the hot summer.  

2. The resort was like "dead" without traffic, including human traffic, though at night every parking spot was occupied.


----------



## renee (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, April 2008 the outdoor pool is closed.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 23, 2008)

PeelBoy said:


> I went to Greenspring Plantation summer last year, before any renovation program.  It was a high quality resort, so I am glad to hear the luxury.
> Two things I didn't like:
> 
> 1. Pool too cold even in the hot summer.
> ...



In the daytime, people are doing their own thing. They come back at night to eat and sleep.   Id it is nice out, you will see more people. Pool, tennis, minnie golf, playground etc.   Bobcat


----------



## CabinGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

renee said:


> I don't mind about the refurbing part.  The units look nice to me.  I was just replying where I think someone said that all units had flat screen TVs.  A TV is a TV to me and not necessary to me on vacation.
> 
> Besides the pool, we like the place and would come back, if the pool is open.



I, also, don't mind about the refurbishing part. This was my 4th trip to the Greensprings in 10 months and I've got another week June 1st... I simply don't want someone to be disappointed that all units haven't been refurbished. Our unit, as always, was quite nice and I have no complaints. 

I did ask about the Outdoor Pool opening when we checked out on April 20th and was told it would be open "next weekend" (April 26th), but from the looks of the bottom of the pool, which was totally chopped up for a resurfacing, it is hard to imagine that it will be complete by then.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Greensprings Plantation - Diamond Resort - Williamsburg*

*
Q:*

Have all the Greenspring Vacation Resort 
(formerly Sunterra Greenspring Plantation)
condo style units been redone/refurbished 

If exchanging/trading in via RCI/II Which Buildings 1-27
are assigned - Friday - Saturday - Sunday - check-ins

Does the outdoor pool stay open after Labor Day


----------



## dwmantz (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe only three buildings have been refurbed recently.

Have no idea which buildings are which.

Yes.  Outdoor pool is open into October.


----------

